# Diablo 3 release..



## terrorkeks (3. Dezember 2008)

Hi erstmal!
Hab mich noch nicht wirklich informiert und wollte deswegen fragen, wann D3 rauskommt, 
bzw. ob es schon draußen ist!
Danke schonmal im Vorraus,
 Burgi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## terrorkeks (3. Dezember 2008)

Oh, hab vergessen dazuzuschreiben, ob es jmnd. für Österreich weis^^


----------



## Seph018 (3. Dezember 2008)

ähm ist noch nix bekannt, es wird von vielen so auf 2009-2010 geschätzt.


----------



## terrorkeks (3. Dezember 2008)

Thx...schade dass es noch so lange dauert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber naja, ich denke mal, dass es dafür um einiges besser ist als die Vorgänger.. ( bzw. hoffe es)


----------



## Seph018 (3. Dezember 2008)

Was? Willst du damit sagen die Vorgänger wären schlecht? ^^
Vielleicht solltest du die nochmal anspielen sind echt geniale Spiele in ihrem Bereich (Kann jetzt nur von 2 reden, bei 1 war ich noch zu klein um mich noch zu erinnern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Reakness (3. Dezember 2008)

terrorkeks schrieb:


> Thx...schade dass es noch so lange dauert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Diablo 1 absolut hamma game hab letzten meine old gamekiste ausgepackt ^^ und diablo 1 nochma instaliert ^^ und grafik zwa shit für heutige verhältnisse aber scheiß auf grafik das game bockt sich so übelst
Diablo 2 noch geileres game grafik naja bessa als d1 aber naja eben xD gewöhnungs sache aber gameplay ist einfach hamma du hast so viel abwechslung 
und die erweiterung war auch der hamma^^

-> schlussvolgerung da viele diablo 2 spieler wegen wow aufgehört haben und eig nur auf die next version warten würde ich sagen wenns wirklich scheiße ist will blizzard nur das WoW ned abrutscht und weiter game nr 1. bleibt
da aber Blizzard keine scheiß spiele rausbringt eher auszuschliesen ^^

naja ich würde sagen 2tes -3tes quartal 2009  -.- 2010 würd ich nedma sagen oder ich hoffs ned. ich hab etz schon so ne hamma vorfreude auf das game ^^

also wünsch euch allen keine langweilige wartezeit ^^

sry für rechtschreib fehler

*happy gaming
*mfg


----------



## terrorkeks (3. Dezember 2008)

Ne..die waren eh sau geil, zumindest der 2te Teil.
Ich meinte, dass der NOCH BESSER wird!^^


----------



## -bloodberry- (4. Dezember 2008)

Bitte hier weiterdiskutieren:
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=48116


----------

